# These tiny worms have taken over the tank :P



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

There are a bunch of tiny worm things, that chances are are planeria, everywhere, and they're burrowing into my sand and swimming around and stuff  Where are they all coming from?!?!?! They stick to the sandy bottom, but I see quite a few of them in there. Also, there are these tiny, a lot tinyer than the ones in the sand, worms that look almost like little scratches on my tank walls, and those are everywhere. The only reason I know they're not scratches is because they move occasionaly  it's soooo gross :shock: and I really hope they're not messing with the cycling process....

*sigh* I can't wait until the cycle is complete so I can introduce some quarintined ghost shrimp to eat them all up.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

That sounds SOOOOOO CREEPY!!!!!!! >.< It gives me the shivers! I don't think the shrimp will take care of them because I think they're vegetarian. I really hope I'm wrong though and that they get eaten by the shrimp! >.<


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking at them wriggle around is even worse. I HATE bugs and worms and gross slimy wriggly stuff 

The ghost shrimp are supposed to be more scavengers and carnivores than algae eaters. I'm just hoping the shrimp and fish will take care of them, and quickly, once my tank is finished!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Weird!!!

I wonder if they came attached to a plant you bought or something....?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

DUDE! Mee too!!!! >.<

Cool! =] I know this sounds horrible but I'd put a fish that's smaller than a betta that you might not care about in there first with the shrimp though... like tetras (sorry tetra lovers They're not my favs) just in case the worms are harmful to living fish. I'd hate for you to lose a betta due to weirdo worms. <=[


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds to me like it's something called planaria. They're harmless but they are usually caused by overfeeding. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank's dramaqueen, I had a feeling that's what they were, but it's still so gross! >.< I guess the shrimp I'm using to cycle would be feeding them, but it was frozen for over a year in the back of my freezer before I took it out to defrost it, and all my other ornaments were througly washed before I put them in the tank. It's creeping me out, trying to figure out how they've gotten into my tank.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

whoah, that settles it for me, I'm gonna cycle with ammonia! Blah-sorry that is happening to you :[


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

One word.....YUCK!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

ew


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Woah, they've all disappeared...

>.>

<.<

I don't see any, none on the glass, in the sand, nowhere... but, chances are they're hiding in the shrimp  . There was about a 1/2 an hour power out while I was out, and the filter stopped working (thank goodness my siblings took the time to get it working sometime after that), so I'm hoping the lack of water movement and oxygen bubbles killed them.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

"but, chances are they're hiding in the shrimp "

I just lolled!

Sounds like a horror movie!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

XD It almost feels like a horror movie.

I know they're probably not going to hurt the fish or anything, and probably just provide a tasty snack to them, but I absolutely hate creepy crawlies


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe they are just waiting..until it gets dark..MWAHAHAHAHA! just kidding


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

puaaah! That's just plain nasty. Sorry about the worms and all but if you put an army of shrimp in there maybe it will help.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

^.^ That's what I intend to do, five or so ghost shrimp should clear up any, if they start re-appearing.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Its all like your watching your tank with fish in it and all of a sudden the lights go out and when they come back on you see the shrimp rip open and the worms burst out and within seconds the tank is completlely COVERED with them. MWAHAHAHA! Just kidding but woah i even creeped myself out.lol


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

XD Wow, that'd be really creepy, and faintly remenicent of Aliens, or whatever it's called. I'd probably back away slowly, then run up the stairs screaming.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I have these in Whiskey's Tank and you guys are totally horrifying me!!!!!!! GAH!!!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

It actually reminds me off the time i accidently hatched maggots..
(think summer and an unwashed pan of macaroni and cheese in the sink for way too long) Sweet dreams!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

VayGirl: Sorry about that, though I have a feeling most people are sorta grossed out as well. XD;

Sjones: that reminds me of the time I let a huge can of koi pellets get soaked in the rain and sit around for some weeks by accident. Cleaning that thing out was absouletly disgusting. XP


----------



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

Yuck!!!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

UGH!!!! Although I can't say I've never done that maggot thing. Meat in the bottom of the trash can under the bag...... *shudder*


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Worms?!? Gaah! That is just plain nasty!  Lol what if when you put the ghostshrimp in there they got angery and when you were asleep they crawled out and tied you up to start there plan of WORLD DOMINATION!!!!! MUAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

They're back! D: I looked at my tank, and realized my fake ivy had uprooted itself and was sorta everywhere, and I went to stick my hand in the water, and I saw a little worm swim by right next to my hand! *shudder* ... sigh, I'm probably making a big deal out of close to nothing, but I can't stand them! 

Oh, jeeze Jakr959, that's so comforting, I'm positive I'll sleep soundly tonight XD ... but if it's world domination the worms want, they'll have to take it from my friend, who apparently rules the world, and is the queen of sheba and Austrailia.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeeuuuwwwww!!!!


----------



## Mudman (Jun 11, 2010)

I would agree with what dramaqueen said earlier. I believe it is caused by over feeding and is harmless. 

The Betta actually seems to enjoy them very much once they get big enough to see. I know this, because I have the EXACT same problem going on. My tank appears to have what might be thousands of these small worms. 

So far the Betta doesn't seem to be affected *knock on wood*
I may buy a small pleco or a few ghost shrimp for the clean up.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, at least my betta will enjoy them when he's put in the tank


----------

